# Raw Diet (moved to Raw Diet section)



## herccasey (Oct 28, 2013)

I am composing an article on a RAW diet I am quite confident that certain breed owners feed RAW more then others, I would love your input can you please reply with yes you do or no you dont and what breed of dog you own thank you, you can either comment below or private message me


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes, been feeding raw for 19 years.
German Shepherd


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

You're on a german shepherd forum.... for a more unbiased overall dog group you should visit a basic dog forum that is not breed specific.

I've only ever owned german shepherds and i feed raw

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## herccasey (Oct 28, 2013)

I am on several groups trying to get a fair idea of what breed owners prefer raw. Some breed specific some more general I am trying to get the most diverse and open answers, thank you for your response though 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

feeding raw since I have my german shepherd (2 years)


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Raw feeder for almost 15 years. Have only GSD.


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes I do feed raw and German Shepherd.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes, I feed raw to my GSD. There is a poll option - that might get you more responses.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Yes, I feed raw to my GSD. There is a poll option - that might get you more responses.


Thank you. I meant to link to that thread when I moved this thread here last night. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/take-poll/85863-what-you-feeding-your-dog.html


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

I feed raw I have gsd and gsdx belgian both on raw alot healthier on it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GreenCo (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm not feeding raw yet as I still have a lot to learn but that is the goal for my guy, to switch him over to raw. I need to do a lot more reading first though to make sure I get it right.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

herccasey said:


> I am composing an article on a RAW diet I am quite confident that certain breed owners feed RAW more then others, I would love your input can you please reply with yes you do or no you dont and what breed of dog you own thank you, you can either comment below or private message me


Who are you writing this article for?


----------

